# Interessante Tiere im Teich



## Fotomolch (12. Apr. 2017)

Seit ich den Teich habe, entdecke ich immer wieder neue, spannende Tiere darin. Das kennt ihr sicher. Hier möchte ich mal einige der Bewohner zeigen. Wenn ich mit der Bestimmung falsch liege - gerne berichtigen, bzw. bestimmen, wenn ich ratlos bin. 
Außerdem zeigt mir doch mal eure Bewohner.

Als erstes mal eine Larve der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer (nach dem Schlupf konnte ich sie fotografieren). Davon hatte ich mir mit dem neuen Wasser wohl zwei in den Teich geholt. Eine ist geschlüpft, die andere habe ich leider tot im Teich gefunden.
Wo wir schon bei Libellenlarven sind, noch eine andere, nicht bestimmte Libellenlarve.


----------



## Fotomolch (12. Apr. 2017)

In diesem Jahr habe ich einen Pferdeegel (Fragezeichen) und ein paar Köcherfliegenlarven entdeckt (welche). Es sah echt irre aus, wie der Pferdeegel herumgeschwommen ist. Bei den Köcherfliegenlarven habe ich mich schon erst gefragt: was ist das? Es bewegt sich und sieht aus wie Pflanzenteile. Da sie mir schon gerade gesprießte Pflanzenteile abgefressen haben, habe ich ihnen etwas kleingeschnittenes Gras rein geworfen. Zum Glück scheinen es nicht so viele zu sein, aber alle die selben. Eine hat sich __ Entengrütze zum Verpacken ausgesucht.


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Claudia,

dann schau doch mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...rve-welcher-wurm-welcher-käfer-ist-das.22196/


----------



## Fotomolch (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Christine,
danke für deine Antwort. Den Thread habe ich schon gesehen, leider konnte ich da nicht antworten. Die gezeigten Tiere sind da leider nicht dabei (der Köcherfliegenlarvenlink geht bei mir leider nicht). Mir geht es auch darum meine Begeisterung für nicht alltägliche Tiere im Teich zu teilen. Es ist nämlich einfach toll, was man da so täglich entdecken kann...Die Libellenlarven kann man so ja auch nicht so einfach bestimmen, aber vielleicht kriege ich den Schlupf mal mit...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Apr. 2017)

Hi Fotomolch,

ein Pferdeegel ist das net, die sind größer, können net frei im Waser schwimmen, und sind wie der verwandte, nur etwas größere __ Blutegel "mehrfarbig"  (meißt glänzend schwarzer Rücken und grünliche Bauchseite)

sollte ein Hunde-/Rollegel sein, die sind vollkommen harmlos und kommen so gut wie in jedem  Gewässer (Teich) vor

zu den Libellenlarven: das erste ist die typische Larvenform einer der ganz großen Libellenarten (blaugrüne Mosaikjunger, __ Königslibelle ect)

die andere gehört zu den Segellibellen (__ Plattbauch, __ Vierflecklibelle, Blaupfeil, __ Feuerlibelle,  ect.)


----------



## Fotomolch (13. Apr. 2017)

Danke __ Knoblauchkröte für deine Bestimmung. Laut Internet hat der Hundeegel aber eine andere Kopfform. Die Grosslibelle hat sich schon als __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer enttarnt. Mal sehen, was bei den Anderen rauskommt.


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2017)

Das zweite Libellenlarvenbild könnte eine Plattbauchlibellenlarve zeigen.
Warum: sie ist mit Schlamm bedeckt, daß ein Mermal der Plattbauchlarven ist. Sie lauern am Grund, eingegraben oder bedeckt mit/im Schlamm, anderen Insekten auf.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/plattbauch.41645/

LG
Helmut


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Den Thread habe ich schon gesehen, leider konnte ich da nicht antworten


Das ist gewollt, weil dies eine Sammlung ist, die keine Diskussion beinhaltet.


Fotomolch schrieb:


> der Köcherfliegenlarvenlink geht bei mir leider nicht


Hab ich repariert. Solltest Du jetzt auch sehen können


----------



## pema (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Claudia,
die hiesige Wasserfauna habe ich auch erst in den ersten beiden Jahren meines Teiches entdeckt. Vor allen Dingen beim Fadenalgenangeln. . Da ich die Algen immer erst in einem Eimer mit Wasser getan habe und dann (sehr) mühselig die Algen von allem getrennt habe, was ich nicht identifizieren konnte, bin ich das erste mal auf __ Egel, Libellenlarven, Wasserasseln, Köcherfliegenlarven, etc. und auch auf die ersten Molchlarven gestoßen. Ich habe alles fotografiert und versucht zu bestimmen.
Das hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht...und so kann ich deine Begeisterung gut nach voll ziehen.
petra


----------



## Fotomolch (15. Apr. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Das zweite Libellenlarvenbild könnte eine Plattbauchlibellenlarve zeigen.
> Warum: sie ist mit Schlamm bedeckt, daß ein Mermal der Plattbauchlarven ist. Sie lauern am Grund, eingegraben oder bedeckt mit/im Schlamm, anderen Insekten auf.
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/plattbauch.41645/
> ...



Danke Helmut, sie ist in der Tat immer am Grund zugange, meist fische ich sie mit den Fadenalgen raus.
Danke Christine, jetzt kann ich es sehen.

Ja Petra, da geht es mir genau wie dir. Ich finde auch beim Angeln die meisten Tiere, aber auch, wenn ich nur am Teich sitze und genau den Grund anschaue. Da das Wasser sehr klar ist, sieht man echt alles.
Im Moment angele ich wegen der __ Molche (Eier) nicht. Mal sehen, was dabei herauskommt...


----------



## Fotomolch (15. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Fotomolch,
> 
> ein Pferdeegel ist das net, die sind größer, können net frei im Waser schwimmen,



Hallo Helmut,
hier habe ich noch ein besseres Foto gefunden, falls das etwas hilft. Leider hatte ich gerade das Makroobjektiv nicht da. Der __ Egel ist ca. 6-7cm groß. Das linke Ende schien der Kopf zu sein.


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Juni 2017)

Weiß jemand , was das ist? Es ist in einer schleimigen Masse im __ Moos. Das Grüne ist eine kleine __ Entengrütze. Die Punkte sind wirklich winzig und mit dem bloßen Auge kaum zu erkennen. Schneckeneier habe ich schon mal fotografiert, da sah man die Windungen des Gehäuses, deshalb denke ich, dass es etwas anderes sein muss. Oder?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2017)

Hi Claudia,

das ist ein Gelege von einem Fluginsekt mit aquatischem Larvenstadium (jetzt frag mich aber net was für eins, das ist mir momentan entfallen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Juni 2017)

Super danke, das ist schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt. Ich werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2017)

dürfte von ner Zuckmückenart sein 

MfG Frank


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Juni 2017)

Hier habe ich versucht die Knospen der __ Seekanne zu fotografieren. Erst am Rechner ist mir das kleine Tier aufgefallen. Könnte das ein größeres Exemplar dieser Art sein, oder ist es eine Libellenlarve?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2017)

das ist ne Larve von nem __ Schwimmkäfer - einer Kleinversion von __ Gelbrandkäfer - (Furchenschwimmer ect.)


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Juni 2017)

Danke. Soweit ich das gesehen habe, habe ich einen gemeinen Schnellschwimmer im Teich. Vielleicht ist er das.


----------



## Fotomolch (30. Juni 2017)

Heute Nacht hat ein Vogel bei mir am Teich übernachtet, bis am frühen Morgen die Katze kam und ihn verjagte. Ich frage mich nur, welcher Vogel ist das? Er ist oben dunkel unten weiß, vielleicht so groß wie eine Wacholderdrossel. Auf den Videos sieht man ein unruhiges Verhalten. Er wippt als mit dem Schwanz, traut sich nicht ins Wasser, schwimmt dann aber doch. Meist ist er am Rand rumgelaufen und hat dann auch da geschlafen, aber wie es aussah meist mit offenen Augen (durch das Infrarotlicht sieht man das ganz gut). Ich komme da nur auf einen Flussuferläufer. Die habe ich schon in ein paar Kilometer Entfernung am Fischteich fotografiert. Aber vielleicht hat noch jemand eine andere Idee. Von den Bewegungen her dachte ich erst an eine Ralle. Aber dafür ist er zu klein. Im Anhang ein paar Bilder. Eines zum Größenvergleich von den __ Enten.


----------

